# need help getting and apprenticeship/learning the trade



## Alexd66 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi everyone, im 19 years old turning 20 in november. If anyone could help me id greatly appreciate it. I lived in new jersey for 16 years, all my friends and family live there still, my gf of 2 years also lives there still. I went to rutgers my freshman year of college, didnt really like school so decided to try something different. My dad got a new job in new hampshire so my family moved there and i moved with them and decided to go to community college and take basic classes and basic electrical classes to see if i liked it. Which i do. So what id like to do is find an apprenticeship in new jersey and at the end of this semester take the apprenticeship, move back to new jersey and live in an apartment there while working and learning the trade. However i dont have the first idea where to start. Im fairly certain id need to find work with an electrical contractor as no union apprenticeships would start till next year as far as i know. So how should i go about doing this and does anyone know of any that might be willing to take on an apprentice? i dont care if i start just doing general labor, im willing to do whatever it takes to get an apprenticeship and learn the trade, it just has to be in new jersey. thank you for your help!!!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Call and visit local electrical contractors, offer to work as a helper/shop boy/whatever the law will allow you to do while not indentured in an apprenticeship or officially licensed. Be confident, sell yourself as hard-working and dedicated. Most 19 year old kids are bum slobs, so it will take a lot to disprove that. In the meantime, keep the doors open with any apprenticeship programs available in your area.


----------



## Alexd66 (Sep 19, 2012)

so i can just call electrical contractors and ask if they need any help? i already put together a huge list of electrical contractors (over 100 lol) in nj that i could potentially contact. 

the real problem as far as i see it is i dont currently have any real electrical experience. im taking electric fundamentals 1 and 2 right now at the community college. and ive taken up to calc 2 at rutgers. ive also had jobs before obviously too but none with direct experience. so would a contractor still be willing to employee me?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Alexd66 said:


> so i can just call electrical contractors and ask if they need any help? i already put together a huge list of electrical contractors (over 100 lol) in nj that i could potentially contact.
> 
> the real problem as far as i see it is i dont currently have any real electrical experience. im taking electric fundamentals 1 and 2 right now at the community college. and ive taken up to calc 2 at rutgers. ive also had jobs before obviously too but none with direct experience. so would a contractor still be willing to employee me?


That's the best way to go Call..Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Alexd66 said:


> so i can just call electrical contractors and ask if they need any help? i already put together a huge list of electrical contractors (over 100 lol) in nj that i could potentially contact.
> 
> the real problem as far as i see it is i dont currently have any real electrical experience. im taking electric fundamentals 1 and 2 right now at the community college. and ive taken up to calc 2 at rutgers. ive also had jobs before obviously too but none with direct experience. so would a contractor still be willing to employee me?


I had zero electrical experience when I got in the apprenticeship too, but I did have construction experience, plus I worked in a plywood mill for 3 years, so I was sufficiently blue collar I guess. I would say that if you convinced potential employers that you have a strong ethic and are willing to work hard and learn, they'll make accommodations to train you. Everyone has to start somewhere, but whatever real work experience you have will help unless you're a numbskull or something.


----------



## Alexd66 (Sep 19, 2012)

ok, i do have a pretty good resume, i worked directly under the delivery manager at lowes so i was responsible for opening the store at 530 am twice a week (days he was off) myself and making sure everything was sent out. so thats should be a real plus i think. and so looks like i will begin calling my list tomorrow! one last question though. my semester here in new hampshire ends december 18 so i was gonna try to wait till then to move back to new jersey. should i begin calling already to try to find an electrical contractor willing to take me on for whatever?? or is it too far in advance?
id say i should go for it, never hurts to plan too far in advance but i could be wrong


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

You really had me going there until you wrote " going back to New Jersey". That a good one. :laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

jrannis said:


> You really had me going there until you wrote " going back to New Jersey". That a good one. :laughing:


No need to be jealous, there is plenty of room in NJ for one more if you want to join in the fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Alexd66 said:


> should i begin calling already to try to find an electrical contractor willing to take me on for whatever??


Start calling. And check the want ads like http://newjersey.craigslist.org/ to see what folks are paying.

Best of luck.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> You really had me going there until you wrote " going back to New Jersey". That a good one. :laughing:


His GF lives there.:laughing:..http://www.electriciantalk.com/f3/need-help-43595/#post812823


----------



## heritage93 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Electrican in NJ*

Hey Alex im new here and as a new electrician in NJ as well all I can tell you is Jersey is really tough. Especially finding a job with a decient electricial co. Depending where in Jersey North or south im in the north and looked for a whole year sending out 4 resume a week to anyone who had a licence and thats with electrical school under my belt. As for the Union they are hireing but there is no work for them your better off non-union the pay is alot lower but its steady work.


----------



## heritage93 (Sep 20, 2012)

Tell them your looking at being an *Electricans helper*. Dont bs these guys be honest and tell them you have no exp. but your willing to go to school,when you show your willing they more than likely will be willing.


----------



## Alexd66 (Sep 19, 2012)

ok, ill definitely do that, i didnt have time to call anyone today as i just got off my job here i worked twelve hours today im saving up for when i do move back haha but thank you for the help everyone!


----------

